# r32 gtr nismo fuel pump hard starting



## WazTTed (Aug 7, 2007)

i have recently swapped out my stock fuel pump for a genuine nismo gtr 279 lph fuel pump...

on the stock pump. turn the key the car would fire up no worries didnt have 2 touch anything, firing on all 6...

with the nismo if i havent driven for a couple hours or overnight. when u turn the key . the car runs on a couple cylinders, and will die unless you pump the throttle a couple of times. after this it will be fine and run on all 6 smooth as...

anyone ever encountered this before??.

ive removed the fpcu and bypassed it so the pump is running full speed/voltage permanently...


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Sounds like you have the fuel pump turning on with ignition and not accessories ie. the pump should be turned on and priming before you start the car.


----------



## WazTTed (Aug 7, 2007)

it primes on accessory . you can hear it !!


----------



## WazTTed (Aug 7, 2007)

anyone help?


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Cant help, but just thought id say you're not alone - I have exactly the same issue, but as far as I know I dont have a Nismo fuel pump, so maybe thats not the issue??


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

I fitted a brand new Nismo pump to my 32 and had absolutely NO issues at all. It sounds like there's some wiring issues related to your hardwiring the pump. I'd go over it with a fine tooth comb as I can guarantee that THATS your problem.

Its probably something really simple.

TT


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Would it not be over fueling? If the map hasn't changed, You would be feeding more gas into it....No?


----------



## WazTTed (Aug 7, 2007)

its weird because i didnt change anything bar the pump, i didnt touch the wiring. 

could it be that the nismo pump is sucking alot more juice and the factory wiring cant handle it 

or maybe the pump sock as fallen off or something stupid like that


----------

